# building qmake4 under VirtualBox error



## sergun (Jun 7, 2011)

I use the 8.1 kernel under guest OS VirtualBox. Building the qmake4 port gives the following strange error:

```
...
c++ -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/corelib/arch/generic -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/corelib/global -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/corelib/tools -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/corelib/kernel -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/corelib/codecs -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/3rdparty/md5 -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/3rdparty/md4 -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/src/3rdparty/sha1 -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/tools/shared -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/include/QtCore -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/include -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/qmake/generators/. -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/qmake/generators/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/qmake/generators/win32 -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/qmake/generators/mac -I/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/qmake/generators/symbian -I. -I"/usr/ports/devel/qmake4/files" -DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC
 -DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES -DQT_NO_COMPONENT  -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_BUILD_QMAKE -DQT_NO_COMPRESS
 -DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP  -DQT_NO_THREAD -DQT_NO_QOBJECT -DQT_NO_GEOM_VARIANT  -DQT_BOOTSTRAPPED
 -DQMAKE_OPENSOURCE_EDITION -c /usr/ports/devel/qmake4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-
4.7.3/qmake/generators/mac/pbuilder_pbx.cpp
Killed
      friaha# {standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:38201: Warning: end of file in string; inserted '"'
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qmake4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
```

I have read that virtual OS can influence this but what can I use as a workaround?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 7, 2011)

*just pkg_add*

Whatever build breaks, just `# pkg_add -ri` the specific part which broke and re-start your build.
I would *pkg_add* most of qmake & qt4 ports anyway because they take waaay to long to build and AFAIK, performance gains from them are not so great on native compiled versions.


----------



## sergun (Jun 7, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Whatever build breaks, just `# pkg_add -ri` the specific part which broke and re-start your build.
> I would *pkg_add* most of qmake & qt4 ports anyway because they take waaay to long to build and AFAIK, performance gains from them are not so great on native compiled versions.



I use *portupgrade -a --batch* to upgrade everything automatically.
After 
`pkg_add -ri qt4-qmake` 
portupgradetries to upgrade qt4-qmake and fails with the same error. Probably the package version is older than the port.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 7, 2011)

> portupgrade tries to upgrade qt4-qmake ...  Probably package version is older


No, as I recall as default behaviour, portmaster / portupgrade try to build from source anything that was added by package. Try:
`# portupgrade -a --batch -x qt4-qmake`
x flag will exclude whatever comes after it and will not try to "upgrade".


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2011)

sergun said:
			
		

> Building the qmake4 port gives the following strange error:
> 
> ```
> ...
> ...



I'm guessing it ran out of disk space.


----------

